# Interesting tropica video



## Callum (29 Jan 2012)

Not sure if this has been posted before but i just watched it and found it very interesting


----------



## sussex_cichlids (22 Feb 2012)

Yea very interesting enjoyed watching it watched one little while ago on a dutch grow farm.  

Have a look at this tropica video  
Tell George and Dan have been in the vicinity with there aquascaping tools looks fantastic.


----------



## cheekycharly (9 Apr 2012)

Great vid enjoyed watching it while waiting for the mrs to get out the shower!


----------



## mvasingh (9 Apr 2012)

Have a look at this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIPfI_gWYV0

Mike


----------



## mvasingh (9 Apr 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIPfI_gWYV0.be


----------

